# [SOLVED] Not enough bandwidth for new device state.

## anichang

I was debugging another issue and stumbled upon this one.

I moved the mouse from the keyboard's integrated USB hub to the monitor's one. The mouse doesn't work and dmesg reports:

```

[    3.051185] usb 8-1.3: Not enough bandwidth for new device state.

[    3.051199] usb 8-1.3: can't set config #1, error -28

```

Kernel 4.15, no systemd, cheap gaming mouse.

Any idea?Last edited by anichang on Wed Mar 21, 2018 5:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## anichang

The issue is independent from the device. Now I'm using the Steam Controller USB radio for testing purposes now (as I need the mouse to work properly).

The device is listed by lsusb, but it isn't powered on (at least the mouse LEDs were off).

----------

## anichang

My bad: I connected the monitor's USB 3.0 hub to a 2.0 port. Using a 3.0 port solved the issue.

----------

